# SLOVAK - mekcene [SOLVED]

## majko036

zdravim ludia.

viete pisat mekcene? konkretne napriklad ^d?

lebo ja nie.

è¾ idú, ale tie èo sa skladajú mekcen+pismeno nie

 :Mad: 

neverim, ze som jediny.Last edited by majko036 on Sun Oct 31, 2004 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## j0seph

Mam ten isty problem. Rozmyslam, ci to nebude nahodou v type klavesnice...

----------

## j0seph

Skusam, skusam a stale nic...Uz som si kvoli tomu aj lokalizoval KDE, ale zjavne to nje je v tom kua. No asi sa budem musiet este troska porvrtat v kadejakych manualoch na webe.

----------

## majko036

problem som vyriesil nasledovne

emerge gnome

nastavenie klavesnice cez gnome

(btw zmenil som layout na cz, neviem ci sa tym nieco zmenilo)

odteraz mi v KDE ide klavesnica bez problemov. hack jak svina  :Smile: 

akurat neviem napisat ")" ked mam SK layout.

----------

## j0seph

Tak to je haluz... Ja som si nainstalil k18i so slovenskou lokalizaciou, nahodil som si slovensku klavesnicu, nastavil som si presny typ klavesnice, ktoru mam a nic!!! A Gnome si instalovat nebudem  :Very Happy: 

No nejako sa mi smola lepi na paty, ako keby nestacilo, ze mi nebezi skrolovatko na mojej seriovej mysi, aj ked by mala, lebo to mam vsetko nastavene tak ako treba. Blazninec tu mam, ako keby bol Haloween:)

----------

## majko036

myslim ze problem je naozaj v kde. nejake configy ma posahane, alebo ich nespravne zapisuje alebo cita. treba to spravit rucne alebo cez gnome  :Smile: .

btw trvalo to 6 hodin na barton 2500. 

kto nema v hlave musi mat vela casu

 :Laughing: 

----------

## j0seph

Ono je problem asi skor lokalnom nastaveni nez v kde. KDE mi faxci v anglictine a funguju mi aj makcene. Jednoducho som nastivil v /etc/env.d/02locales globlanu premennu: LC_ALL="sk_SK" a nemam problema.

----------

